# nationals for next year?



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*...*

heres a link but it says the provinces in french tho...there are in quebec probably going to be 1 hour away from montreal...http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/activites/prochains_championnats_canadiens.htm


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*next year*

hey reed i think they said something about three rivers quebec, at the opening last week


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

Reed

What I heard at Dauphin was the outdoor nationals were in Quebec.I do not remember the name of the place,but they said it was a 6 hour drive north of Montreal.As for indoors it sounds like Quebec backed out and Winnipeg will be hosting it again.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

What I heard, is Amos, Quebec for the 3D and either Trois-Riviere or Jonquiere for Target and Field


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

amos is a beautiful place , but i wouldnt make sense to have the nationals all the way out there. its an 8 hour drive from montreal. its realy out in the sticks :tongue:


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

wabbithunter said:


> Reed
> 
> What I heard at Dauphin was the outdoor nationals were in Quebec.I do not remember the name of the place,but they said it was a 6 hour drive north of Montreal.As for indoors it sounds like Quebec backed out and Winnipeg will be hosting it again.


What i heard too


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks anyone know anything about the fita and feild nats?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

According to the minutes of the FCA AGM (second page)

http://www.fca.ca/Meetings/2008/Minutes2008AGMEnglishFR.pdf

They're all in Amos, Quebec. That's about 250 km due east of Timmins, and according to Google Maps, 390 km driving from North Bay. If you're up there for the 3D nationals, you'd want to make sure that realistic looking moose or bear target really is foam rubber!!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Maybe someone from Quebec in the know will post up. Apparently there has been changes since the board meeting in March. See my previous post.

Cheers.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

The FTAQ is still looking for a place to do the national. They would like it in the greater Montreal area.

The national 3D is in Amos, 6 hours + drive from Montreal but they won't do the target national.

I will keep you in touch...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Merci pour la clarification Pierre. Je suis content que ce ne seras pas Amos pour le FITA et Field


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks guys, the parents are planing next years hollidays and need the approx dates:darkbeer:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I will keep you inform ... They have to discuss where to do it, the schedule and format.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

wabbithunter said:


> Reed
> 
> As for indoors it sounds like Quebec backed out and Winnipeg will be hosting it again.




just a rumor i heard from a team toba shooter so don't quote me on this i heard that we backed out for indoors also so it might not be in winnipeg i guess time will tell


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*3D national next year*

Hi ,
I'm sorry but i think i will disappoint some of you guys but the next 3D national will be in Amos Quebec (I know that because i will be your host). Where is Amos ? Amos is at around 6 hours north of Montreal, around 1 1/2-2 hours from New Liskeard or Kirkland Lake, as high as Timmins Ont., 21 hours straigth east from Winnipeg. I went often to Caledon or Toronto and it tooks around 6-6 1/2 hours at 100 km/hrs
Amos is a small town of 15,000 people (with the biggest bugs in Canada!!!)
I think some of you went in Amos in the past years, ( Ontario moose went for a few tournament in our club at the end of the 90's, so he know a little bit the area).
The Amos archery club is there since 1992, ours biggest event was the Quebec's games in 2005. I began to start a committee for this event, the town will be behind us and some company too (We are supposed to have a Hoyt and a Mathews stand and some others surprise, i will talk with some manufacturers at the next ATA show and try to have a participation from them .....to follow).Everybody here want to make this event a nice happening for the Canadian archery community but we know that we have big shoes to wear after the blast of the Vermillon archery club in Dauphin.

For the schedule, i'm looking for july 24th to 27th but the last decision will be take in a week or two because, we want to be during the best time for the majority (during a long week end if possible and not in the same time then a big activities like the WPFG ) (your opinion will be appreciate) and make sure the period will be correct for the majority.
Please, let me know your comments and we will do our best to make this event an event to remember.

For info you could contact me on A/T or my own email address
[email protected]

thanks
Gaetan Dupuis
President of Amos archery club


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

*OAA Triple Crown*

Hopefully the Nationals and the 2nd leg of the Triple Crown will not conflict. It would be great to drive 400 km north to a shoot for a change.

:darkbeer::darkbeer:John.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Beau_Town said:


> just a rumor i heard from a team toba shooter so don't quote me on this i heard that we backed out for indoors also so it might not be in winnipeg i guess time will tell


Yah Chris they did back out..

I hear Red Deer is putting in a pitch to get them! Red Deer puts on a wicked shoot! I hope they get it!

You guys shoul dtry and come out to the Mother Of All Shoots, best inddor tournament ever! it is in red deer as well, something like 400 shooters last year...its a good time!


----------

